# will i be able to teach my self?



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

yea i think you should be able to


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, U should be able to do this. It will be a lot different than skiing and very frustrating but if u concentrate and work hard u will be able to learn. I learned by myself and have always refused to take lessons because I enjoy learning on my own, it's way more satisfying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, give it a go. I taught myself to snowboard... I didn't catch on too quickly but I did figure it out eventually. After the first day I was SORE, but it was all worth it once I started making it down the hills.

Good luck man, you can do it


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

You should be able to do it. I only took a lesson my first time and only learned how to sideslip, had to figure everything else out for myself. Of course, it couldn't hurt to watch Snowolf's video lessons and check out the info here and on the ABC of Snowboarding website.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Snowboard with no gloves on you will learn not to fall as much. guarenteed


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

KiwiLad said:


> Snowboard with no gloves on you will learn not to fall as much. guarenteed


haha talk about walking on pins and needles :laugh:


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Watch a few videos and you will keep yourself busy for the day working everything out, but I wouldn't expect to be carving in the short term. It's probably not such a bad fit for going out with some first-time skier friends, just for fun.

If you're planning on making it a permanent thing then I'd take a lesson or two. Skiing isn't snowboarding, and skiing experience may even work against you to start off with. Just my 2c worth from a long-time skier who only snowboards (badly) now.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

KiwiLad said:


> Snowboard with no gloves on you will learn not to fall as much. guarenteed


my buddy did something similar, no snow pants...it really does help..


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> Watch a few videos and you will keep yourself busy for the day working everything out, but I wouldn't expect to be carving in the short term. It's probably not such a bad fit for going out with some first-time skier friends, just for fun.
> 
> If you're planning on making it a permanent thing then I'd take a lesson or two. Skiing isn't snowboarding, and skiing experience may even work against you to start off with. Just my 2c worth from a long-time skier who only snowboards (badly) now.


Maybe learn the basics yourself and then take an intermediate class? You should take at least ONE class imho in order to ensure you are using proper technique..you have no idea how many people i see on the mountain flailing around thinking they are all pro bombing down blacks with zero control.

Short of having someone video tape you it can be very hard to understand what your doing wrong....having someone watch you go down the hill that can pick up on what your doing wrong can speed things up quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes you can teach yourself, I am living proof of this ! took me about a season to consider myself beginner. As for the lessons, thats a must I would say, the technique and solid base is what ya need. I have snowboarded since 1994 and this was my first year I had lessons, I had a good instructor that cleaned up my form some and I would say I came away a better boarder as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I got to the hill extremely late, about 9:00 and rented my board.

My first time on the lift, I got on fine, but when I got off, my board got tangled up with the person I was teaching to ski, pole's. Somehow, that was the only time I fell getting off the chairlift.

My first few runs I pretty much skid the whole way down, and found out I put my bindings on wrong. By my 4th run I got down with 0 difficulty, but I kept on the hill until after lunch at two. 

Then I ran down a bunch of greens and two blues, but I found that all my technique I taught my self down the drain. I pretty much either sprinted down the hill and stopped, then sprinted then stopped, or I just did the falling leaf method, not sure of the real name, all the way down.

Overall it was good, I guess I am a sort of fast learner since I skiied two different blacks at sugarbush the first time I ever skiied.

To bad the next time I will be able to board is next december.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

packtrack27 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I got to the hill extremely late, about 9:00 and rented my board.
> 
> My first time on the lift, I got on fine, but when I got off, my board got tangled up with the person I was teaching to ski, pole's. Somehow, that was the only time I fell getting off the chairlift.
> 
> ...


Just *PLEASE* dont become what Snowolf calls an unguided missle. Someone who has no control and just bombs down the hill, that's how people get hurt.


----------

